
Python Tips and Trick, You Haven't Already Seen - personjerry
https://martinheinz.dev/blog/1
======
wodenokoto
What benefit does the iterations examples give over just looping through the
values and ignoring the undesired values?

E.g for the iterator slice:

    
    
        for i, val in enumerate(range(50)):
        If 10<= i =< 20:
            Print(val)
    
    

It has the seem limitations but doesn’t require you or your colleagues to know
and learn itertools. It has the same number of lines

